# How bad in cheese for piranhas?



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

My f*cking neighbors were over visiting... long story short one of their god damn kids threw some cheese in one my my irritans tank and the dude is on the f*cking bottom laying sideways. Is there something I can do... I cant f*cking believe this sh*t. Im so god damn man im ready to posion the kids dog w/ anti freeze...


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

i don't kno, but i think cheese is pretty fatty(someone might correct me)...anyway i hope ur irritans pulls through this, if i were u i'd own those kids, but i have no self control..hope everything works out


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Holy sh*t!!!! That's terrible!

Man i'd be so pissed too...I really don't know what you could do except hope the cheese passes through.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"an eye for an eye" my friend.... he will take a massive dump and be fine, its the same as a lactose-intolerant person eating cheese... doesnt that meen xlax brownies "annonimously" on their porch? dont for get the "thanks for all you do" card!


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

haha... that's freakin hilarious! you should totally do that to your neighbors!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont think the piranha's stomach was made to digest dairy.....lets hope it just shits it out...otherwise...cheese is pretty stickyyyyyyy


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I went to go check on my irritans and some of my marginatus are acting funny. 10minutes of his parents bitching at him and he finally confesses to feeding my fish cheese... no sh*t. He only confessed after they threatened to take away his xbox. I told them if any of my fish dies that I will take compensation in the form of manual labor around my yard to repay every cent of replacement. I wont anti freeze his dog, but im seriously pissed. People raise their kids today to not value anything or respect anything.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How old is the kid?
The parents should cover cost of the fish and shipping if something happens to it.
You gotta watch kids man, 
My buddies daughter once dumped a couple handfuls of dog chow in my tank(oscars).She was only 6 though.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I went to go check on my irritans and some of my marginatus are acting funny. 10minutes of his parents bitching at him and he finally confesses to feeding my fish cheese... no sh*t. He only confessed after they threatened to take away his xbox. I told them if any of my fish dies that I will take compensation in the form of manual labor around my yard to repay every cent of replacement. I wont anti freeze his dog, but im seriously pissed. People raise their kids today to not value anything or respect anything.


Good for you! I'm glad you aren't going to let them get away with it......

I really hope all goes well with your irritans.....and now you think he may have fed some to the marginatus too?









About how old was the kid, anyway?
~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> My f*cking neighbors were over visiting... long story short one of their god damn kids threw some cheese in one my my irritans tank and the dude is on the f*cking bottom laying sideways. Is there something I can do... I cant f*cking believe this sh*t. Im so god damn man im ready to posion the kids dog w/ anti freeze...


I'm taking it the irritans ate the cheese? I can't imagine it would kill it.









I don't know if a water change and stress coat would be in order or not...









No need to take the kid's stupidity out on the dog...if these are the same neighbors you were talking about the other day, I'd start with some of their cats!!!
















I hope he pulls through!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> My f*cking neighbors were over visiting... long story short one of their god damn kids threw some cheese in one my my irritans tank and the dude is on the f*cking bottom laying sideways. Is there something I can do... I cant f*cking believe this sh*t. Im so god damn man im ready to posion the kids dog w/ anti freeze...


I'm taking it the irritans ate the cheese? I can't imagine it would kill it.









I don't know if a water change and stress coat would be in order or not...









No need to take the kid's stupidity out on the dog...if these are the same neighbors you were talking about the other day, I'd start with some of their cats!!!
















I hope he pulls through!!!
[/quote]










Yes... the same neighbors. Kicker about the rabbit story. So I let the nighbors know about the problem. The kids freak out thinking it was one of these rabbits they released. Long story short. After the kids came over to check it out, they dumped it in MY garbage. I go to take out the trash this morning and it smells like death. 
Dont worry Jamie, your marginatus is safe. Hes the only one that may not have been cheesed.









Update- all the fish but one of the marginatus are swimming fine now. The little guys belly looks really bloated, not to sure whats going on there. I dont even know how much cheese this kid gave my fish.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh man i'm going to teach my kids RESPECT early.

Nothing will EVER beat my friends little brother putting GUN OIL in my breeding corn snakes water dishes and all over a bunch of month old neonates. I was like 16 and he was 9 and they had to pull me off of him because I broke his f*cking nose. The snakes lived, they all were pretty sick and we had to bathe like a dozen hyperactive freaked out neonates in a dilute dawn solution, and my amelynistic female (my first snake ever) got really really sick though and I ended up having to take her to a specialist vet which cost $$$. One would THINK a 9 year old would know better...


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

well i got my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that sucks big man..happy to hear ur ps are beginning to pull through..hope all goes well

Trigga


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

At least the kid likes to share!









Keep us updated!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> My f*cking neighbors were over visiting... long story short one of their god damn kids threw some cheese in one my my irritans tank and the dude is on the f*cking bottom laying sideways. Is there something I can do... I cant f*cking believe this sh*t. Im so god damn man im ready to posion the kids dog w/ anti freeze...


I'm taking it the irritans ate the cheese? I can't imagine it would kill it.









I don't know if a water change and stress coat would be in order or not...









No need to take the kid's stupidity out on the dog...if these are the same neighbors you were talking about the other day, I'd start with some of their cats!!!







:laugh:

I hope he pulls through!!!
[/quote]










Yes... the same neighbors. Kicker about the rabbit story. So I let the nighbors know about the problem. The kids freak out thinking it was one of these rabbits they released. Long story short. After the kids came over to check it out, they dumped it in MY garbage. I go to take out the trash this morning and it smells like death. 
Dont worry Jamie, your marginatus is safe. Hes the only one that may not have been cheesed.









Update- all the fish but one of the marginatus are swimming fine now. The little guys belly looks really bloated, not to sure whats going on there. I dont even know how much cheese this kid gave my fish.
[/quote]
How old was the kid Sean? I'm really curious.....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Taylor, put it this way... he wasnt much younger than you. You're 15? I think hes 11 or 12.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Taylor, put it this way... he wasnt much younger than you. You're 15? I think hes 11 or 12.


Damn, he DEFINITELY knew better than that.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i hate it when people put sh*t in your tank i hope they pull through probably will its only cheese :laugh:


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

you'll be fine..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

from the title i thought youd gone insane and was thinking about feeding cheese to the fish yourself.

good luck dude, shame to see any of your awesome fish fall victim to cheese.


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

ya the fish may be fine, but thats not what i would worry about..

long run, the fish becomes fat and lazy, just a little bit of cheese will yes do that to a fish.

i would take it out if there are other fishes, and starve it a little just to take out some fat reserves


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

That sucks, i hate it when people try to put things in my tank...

If i were you i'd 'accidently' run his x-box over in your car. HAHA.

Bobz


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

I would maybe run a powerhead or some type of crazy current in the tank to make them work it out. 
Good lucK im sure it will work out.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

that sucks shoot their windows out!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad to see it is working out. I didnt think there would be long term effects...hope the last one pulls though.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

911 said:


> long run, the fish becomes fat and lazy, just a little bit of cheese will yes do that to a fish.












Are you serious?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

actually i think cheese is ok for piranhas. in the book The Guide to Owning Piranhas, by Prof. Manolito Pinkguni. Cheese is on of the items that he mentions should be included in homemade p food, along with eggs and meat. So i would no worries about the cheese. unless is some kind of spicy cheese.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i think id a poisened thier dog also.............


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear, hopefully he pulls through.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

was it good cheese?
:laugh:

glad to hear their better now


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

man that sux... my brother is pissin me off cause he says hes goin to through hotdogs into my piranha tank when i get him on monday .... from rodgers... but i told him i would kick his ass and make him eat sh*t if he did... hes older than me but i can kick his ass


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hope everything is OK now... any update?


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Hope everything is OK now... any update?


sorry to bump this but is everything ok now?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Taylor, put it this way... he wasnt much younger than you. You're 15? I think hes 11 or 12.


Damn, he DEFINITELY knew better than that.















[/quote]
did I just read that correctly? Taylor your only 15? wow. I would have never guessed.

Exo- Truly hope the fish get thru it. not sure how bad cheese can be for them but not good thats for sure. Best of luck keep us posted.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Taylor, put it this way... he wasnt much younger than you. You're 15? I think hes 11 or 12.


Damn, he DEFINITELY knew better than that.















[/quote]
did I just read that correctly? Taylor your only 15? wow. I would have never guessed.

Exo- Truly hope the fish get thru it. not sure how bad cheese can be for them but not good thats for sure. Best of luck keep us posted.
[/quote]

....this is a 3 month old thread sunshine.... i think the fish did all survive in the end.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DOH!! Sorry I just seen it pop up today. See this is what happens when ppl bump old threads. it goes and confuses ppl. 
Thnks for pointing that out Tink.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> Hope everything is OK now... any update?


sorry to bump this but is everything ok now?
[/quote]
u are honestly the biggest freaking idiot on the board today


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> "an eye for an eye" my friend.... he will take a massive dump and be fine, its the same as a lactose-intolerant person eating cheese... doesnt that meen xlax brownies "annonimously" on their porch? dont for get the "thanks for all you do" card!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

rocker said:


> Hope everything is OK now... any update?


sorry to bump this but is everything ok now?
[/quote]
u are honestly the biggest freaking idiot on the board today
[/quote]

hahaha


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Taylor, put it this way... he wasnt much younger than you. You're 15? I think hes 11 or 12.


Damn, he DEFINITELY knew better than that.















[/quote]
did I just read that correctly? Taylor your only 15? wow. I would have never guessed. 
[/quote]
Yes, I am.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Kids are not allowed in my house....

The kid was 11 or 12? Man, its not even cute, its just a bratty spoiled kid.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Since I'm new here, I haven't read this thread until now. But I was going to say, forget giving anti-freeze to their dogs, give it to their kids. Just kidding....or am I? Oh, nevermind I am!


----------

